# Is Mikael Pietrus the most underated player in the league? (or one of the?)



## Jwill55gRizZ (Jun 8, 2003)

I mean this guy is a top 3 perimeter defender in the league (with Bowen and Artest). He is a freak athlete, with great size for a 6'6 player at 215. He has very long wingspan and is just disruptive with opposing team's best player.. He did great on Lebron and Kobe both this year. Also Francis and T-Mac too..He is great in the open floor and has jumping ability in the upper echelon of the league. He shoots the 3 very well, and that is what will improve in the coming season.. but it seems like the coaching staff is in love with Mike dunleavy Jr and jason richardson.. I think pietrus has much more potential then Richardson (who has been part of the losing team since he got there, despite his good play). 

Pietrus only plays 22 minutes a game, this is a travesty. It's funny cause it seems like i see a Pietrus trade rumour in every other thread on these boards, where THEIR TEAM GETS PIETRUS. He is widely regarded as a great piece to a team, yet the warriors continue to be inept and bordering on idiocy by not playing the Stud.


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

I don't think he's the most underrated player in the league, no.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

no i dont think hes the most underrated player in the league, his defense is tho.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I think if he went to the Spurs, he would blow up like Diaw did.

I'm patiently waiting for the Warriors to either play him or trade him. Maybe now that they have a semi-competent coach, he'll play more?

It has to be frustrating to play behind Dunleavy.


----------



## achileus (Sep 27, 2006)

I'm not sure of Pietrus....


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

He's not even the best basketball player in his own family judging by the World Championships.His brother was one hell of a lot better than him in Japan,which isn't that saying much since he was close to invisible with Mike Dunleavy Jr nowhere in sight.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

top 3 perimeter defender??? Since when


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

yeah i was also going to say his older brother florin pietrus is better then him :clown:


----------



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

His defense and physical attributes are good, but he's still very inconsistent as far as shooting is concerned. I would say J-Rich and Dunleavy are much better shooters right now.
Also, from what I've seen with France, he is on set offense a turnover waiting to happen because he has trouble with his decision-making, i.e. often forcing a drive, jumping in the air without knowing what to do next with the ball. That was flagrant when he was playing in a FIBA context (check his stats with France, they are atrocious : 5.4 ppg on 15/62 FG including 9/31 3FG and 13/26 FT, 1.2 TO for 0.7 apg in 24 mpg) but that might be less of a problem in the NBA though.


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

Nope. But his teamate Jason Richardson might be.


----------



## dk1115 (Aug 27, 2004)

Pietrus is not underrated. I say this because I don't know what they actually rate him. But I was hoping that he would play in the starting lineup over Dunleavy. Better defender, more aggressive on offense. Would demand more touches than Dunleavy, which is probably a good thing, since Davis is a really really bad chucker.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

Wasn't he a lotto pick? I think he's more of a bust than underrated.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

AJ Prus said:


> Wasn't he a lotto pick? I think he's more of a bust than underrated.


Yes, definitely a bust. I cringe everytime someone mentions trading a core piece for him on the Bulls board, guy just stinks, people think of how good he as, in terms of what they want him to be, not on actually how good he is, therefore, he is overrated.


----------



## Busta (Jun 25, 2005)

He's sorta underrated. He needs to be moved. They're a deep perimeter oriented team, and that's one reason why his numbers are so low.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

hes not underrated, but he could be better. just needs more PT


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

If anything he is overrated - many people see him as a great young player... he hasn't accomplished much.. so how can he be underrated? Logic?


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

HB said:


> top 3 perimeter defender??? Since when


Exactly... He's not top 3 anything


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Hmm, I don't think he's underrated.

If he wound up on a good team like Raja Bell did, it could be a really good pick up. "Good for him."

OTOH I wouldn't want to "give him the keys" like the team's no. 3 overall piece and "fixer" on D (not #3 on offense), and that's kind of his buzz at times. Maybe no. 4 if the 5th best is the center.


----------

